# Horses I have raised, owned, sold, etc.



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

More


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

And more.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Still more,


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Can you handle a few more? I'm not sure how come I'm getting repeats, sorry about that.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

Wow, they are all so beautiful!! I just sold my mare not long ago due to her having leg issues, here are some pictures of her.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice horses! I love that you run them out in the rocks and sage.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Nice horses! I love that you run them out in the rocks and sage.


Thank you! Its a great way to raise horses!
They kept themselves trimmed. Heck, I had mares live and die of old age that had never been trimmed by man. They traveled several miles into water, and then back out again. They KNEW they did not need a human to survive. 
People would get on to me (online) about "how do you feed so many in the winter?". I didn't! They knew where I was feeding cattle at. If they were hungry, they came in. I was not about to saddle up and go chase horses when it was below 0 only to have them turn their noses up at it, and stomp back out.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful colts and horses. Can you tell more about this one? I love the look of this horse. Good pose, too!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

That's my stallion, Cats and Cream by High Brow Cat. 
You have good taste!!!

He's 21 now, retired, same as me. We've sure had a lot of fun thru the years.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Wow, your horses are beautiful. I'm not super familiar with AQHAs but they look very lovely. And the landscape is just too cool! Are you still breeding? Sorry if I missed that up thread, I was distracted by the horses!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I am pretty much retired. I have a young couple that live on my ranch now. I still own it tho. Every now and then someone comes along that wants to breed to Cat, but I am not actively seeking outside breeders. 
Thank you for the compliment! It's a unique area, that's for sure.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the look of those sorrel mares ! The sooty pali and one paint mare. I like the stocky bulldoggy look on a quarter horse.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

This is Zimarosa. I missed her pic before. Lots of them I have missed, so will add as I find them. I always really liked this mare. I bred and raised both her sire as well as her dam.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

The chestnut is the dam to the above mare, this is Zimanita. The yellow mare is another favorite of mine, Zimfala.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zimfala and her foal by Cat, Kit Kat.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zimanita and her Cat filly, Sass Zee Cat


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zimafina and her Cat colt, Bacardi Cat


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zimanita and another Cat filly, Catahoochi


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zimalena and her Cat filly, Contessa Cat.
Zimarina and her colt Ruger in the background


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

High Brow Catnip, by Cat and out of Zimafina.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Catahoochi and her first time on cattle. This mare has had no cutting training at all, her first time seeing a cow.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zimada, a colt I raised and sold that went to Wyoming.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I love all your imaginative Cat names!!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

knightrider said:


> I love all your imaginative Cat names!!!!


But the names also make me wonder what the "Zim" means, since it's so prominent!?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

egrogan said:


> But the names also make me wonder what the "Zim" means, since it's so prominent!?


Because they are daughters of our old stallion who was a son of Doc's Zimfandel, AQHA CH, AQHA World Ch Cutting Horse Jr, PCCHA Fut CH.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Zimalia22 said:


> Because they are daughters of our old stallion who was a son of Doc's Zimfandel.


Very cool- I really like when breeders put such a clear mark on their horses through their names. In Morgans (the breed I have), it's usually through farm prefixes and/or plays on the stallion name.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I used to have a horse program that I used to keep track of everything about each horse I had. It was really cool, I could even do pedigrees. Loved that program, but I don't think they make it any longer.
Anyway, I had not realized what I had done with all the Z names until I put everyone into that! LOL
Kind of surprised myself.


----------



## Dutch_Juniper (May 21, 2020)

What a beautiful group of horses. Like someone else mentioned, I love their surroundings and how they grow up and live in freedom. You get the best horses if they learn how to take care of themselves.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’ve always wanted to step on a Highbrow Cat. My parents tried one out once, but she was tiny and they said she moved kind of ponyish. I’ve heard some say they are too hot, but those same people say Smart Little Lena’s are too hot, and I’ve ridden a couple of those and really liked them. They are catty, maybe hot, but kind horses.

The cat horses have always appealed to me for whatever reason. Now, I have tended to dislike Playboys, and husband just bred his mare to a Playgun stud. We’ll see if I find the colt offensive. Something about those Playboys has rubbed me the wrong way, but it was likely just the ones I knew.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Knave, that is one thing that I would have changed about my Cat if I could have, he stands a solid 15 hands. I would have loved for him to have been a couple inches shorter. Really, it depends on how the mare is bred that they are out of, Same with the Little Lena's. I just find a horse around 14.2 MUCH easier for me to step up on than one that is even a couple inches taller. Getting old, I guess. 
I think you would like a Cat horse. The ones I have been around, including my own, are kind forgiving horses. I know my Cat has a sense of humor that won't quit! He's a clown! You never know what he's going to be up to next! He is guaranteed to make you laugh every day of his life. A good example is the day he was delivered to my ranch. I got him in the barn into a corral we'd built for him. I went and took care of the paperwork for the hauler, then went back to check him for the night. I get up to the barn, and he's looking at me over the top bar. Now our panels are 6 foot high and he's looking OVER the top. So I look at his head, down his neck, check, and legs, and there he is, standing with both feet, one in front of the other ON his salt block. I laughed at him, and I swear he giggled! He was 4 years old. 
I have so many stories about his different antics. Ages ago, I had a big gelding with a sense of humor, I lost him early at only 12 years of age to Lepto. I looked a lifetime to find another with that sense of humor. I finally found him, my Cat.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Zimalia22 said:


> I have so many stories about his different antics.


I would love to read more stories about Cat. He is my favorite of your horses.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I had several people that wanted to see him at a team penning, so we loaded up and I hauled him there. He LOVES being oohhed and aaahed over! Total attention hog! 
Anyway, while we were there, a friend of mine was walking back over to her truck. She saw us coming, so stuffed a chocolate chip cookie in her jeans front pocket. Cat saw that, and apparently took it as a challenge. We got to her, I said hi, and kept on walking, or so I thought. He stopped, used that oh so talented uppper lip of his, opened her pocket and filched that cookie out! He was SOOOO Proud of himself! And yes, he ate the cookie! I'm laughing as I write this! What a look he had on his face! There were others around that saw him do this, everyone was cracking up! Course, he loved it! 

Another thing that happened that same day was I was setting on him watching the team penning. He kept swinging his head over to the left. I'd bring him back straight, and soon as I relaxed, over his head would go again. That's when I saw it, the fellow standing there was eating a cheeseburger. He had noticed Cat too. He finally asked me, what does he want? I told him, your cheeseburger. I was embarrassed at how obvious he was being trying to get a piece of cheeseburger. The fellow asked me if he could have some. I said no meat, but he would love a piece of bun. He gave it to him, course Cat ate it with great relish! And I'm sure it had relish on it too, he loved it. The horse is a mooch!! If you are eating it, he knows he loves it!!

One last one I have to share. He needed trimmed. I had him at Jerry's, the cutting trainer's place. So the farrier had gotten him out, and just tied him to a stall front. He was working on the last foot, when another of Jerry's clients came by and remarked, "He's sure quiet for a stud". The farrier said "Stud? Where??" They pointed to Cat's underside, and said "There!". The man had never looked! He was shocked that he had that stallion nose to nose with the horse in the stall, and Cat has never said a word. He quickly became that man's favorite in the barn too. Course, for Cat, that was normal! He is positive he's supposed to be EVERYONE'S favorite! 

When I first took Cat to him, I told Jerry, for the sake of your barn, feed him first. Jerry rolled his eyes at me, and told me he would get fed in the order of where his stall is. I laughed, "yep" I said. 
The next time I went out, Jerry told me "He gets fed first. I thought he was going to tear my barn down!" I just laughed, "I told ya!!" Cat thinks he's special, and deserves to be fed first! Jerry laughed, said he'd never seen a horse with such an ego! Oh Cat's got an ego alright. But he does it in such a way he makes you laugh. Course, he's right, you know. He is pretty special.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh he sounds lovely!! I had never been around a horse with a sense of humor like that until Bones. I love it. He makes me laugh all the time.

Your boy just sounds like a dream. Definitely I would like a horse like that. I don’t mind short horses myself, but 15 hands is considered pretty perfect around this place. It’s funny how much size is sought after in cowhorse and ignored in cutting. Husband’s mare we bred is a bigger horse, probably 15.2 I’d say and fairly sturdy. I think she was the oddest bred thing for a cowhorse, and yet she’s good. It will be nice to see her crossed with that cutting stud, Playgun or not. Lol


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

The tallest I ever saw a cutting horse was close to 16 hands. Yep, that boy was tall, but unlike so many big horses, he didn't get in his own way. Rattlin' Six was his name. Heck of a horse. 
In cutting you'll see all sizes really, just 16 hands is really too tall, and they are usually bulky, so they get in their own way. My preference is around 14.2. Easy to get on, good to ride, and they can cover the country if need be.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya, my parent’s greatest cutting horse was actually a beast of an animal. King Fritz was his father. He was spectacular and probably 16h. He didn’t get in his way at all. I’m worried Queen will get in her way as she gets bigger, but a friend of mine said she figures if they’re athletic young that doesn’t go away even if they become massive. We will see I guess.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Is she in training now? I can't wait till you start showing her! Going to be so much fun keeping up with her!!


----------



## fromTW (Oct 7, 2021)

Friesians45 said:


> Wow, they are all so beautiful!! I just sold my mare not long ago due to her having leg issues, here are some pictures of her.
> View attachment 1116235
> 
> View attachment 1116233


I like your words "*"You See A Beast, But I See My Best Friend".* Lovely!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I never saw your question @Zimalia22, then I got all confused for a minute and deleted my response because I thought this was a different thread for a second.

Yes she is. I’m starting her now, but I don’t send anything off. If I need some help with something I can just ask my father to yell at me. Lol


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

fromTW said:


> I like your words "*"You See A Beast, But I See My Best Friend".* Lovely!!


Thank you!


----------



## patchthecampervan (Nov 10, 2021)

Some great photos!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## novaandchevelle (Nov 9, 2021)

@Zimalia22 I love this picture, they seem so happy. Is this the same horse and filly as listed above or different? Plus the pictures of your land are beautiful! You seem to know a lot about horses. I’m glad you can help people out on here. Any training tips to help my new green broke mare?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Horse girl Nova said:


> View attachment 1120304
> 
> 
> 
> @Zimalia22 I love this picture, they seem so happy. Is this the same horse and filly as listed above or different? Plus the pictures of your land are beautiful! You seem to know a lot about horses. I’m glad you can help people out on here. Any training tips to help my new green broke mare?



Listed above where? As in for sale? No. The foal was sold. 
Thank you for your kind comments on my place. 
As to your new mare, Congratulations! Start a thread and post some pics of her!


----------



## novaandchevelle (Nov 9, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> Listed above where? As in for sale? No. The foal was sold.
> Thank you for your kind comments on my place.
> As to your new mare, Congratulations! Start a thread and post some pics of her!


You were talking earlier about Zimfala and her foal by Cat, Kit Kat. I was was wondering if it was them or a different pair? Just curious I wasn’t interested if they were for sale. To be honest I just joined so I’m not actually sure how to make a thread. Is it just a post to update my status or something different?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

No, this is a different pair. Zimfala is a palomino.
To make a thread, just go to the start page of "Horse Pics", then look to the upper right, there will be a link there that says "Create a Post". Click on that, and there ya go.
Have fun!


----------



## novaandchevelle (Nov 9, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> No, this is a different pair. Zimfala is a palomino.
> To make a thread, just go to the start page of "Horse Pics", then look to the upper right, there will be a link there that says "Create a Post". Click on that, and there ya go.
> Have fun!


Oh ok, thanks. I just did. It just wouldn’t let me add any pictures?


----------

